# Interference coming through speakers



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got my external SB Live card hooked up per the diagram on this site, and I've done some measurements with REW. But for some reason, when I turn up the volume on my receiver to run the tests, there's a constant interference/static/buzzing noise. This is not the 60hz ground loop hum, it comes through my front speakers as well as my subwoofer. When I disconnect my sound card from the laptop usb port, the noise goes away. So I'm wondering how I would go about getting rid of this noise, if anyone else has experienced this.

Thank you.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> So I'm wondering how I would go about getting rid of this noise


Yeah, computers are horrible buzz/hum creaters when inserted into a sound system. Test to see if the noise goes away if you insert a cheater plug into the PC power cord. Of course we all know that's not a real safe situation to leave permanently, but I have to admit I use one on my PC when I hook it to my system for REW only.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

When I tried it with the laptop unplugged, the interference was gone, so it was definitely a power issue.

Thanks.


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

ckaye99 said:


> I've got my external SB Live card hooked up per the diagram on this site, and I've done some measurements with REW. But for some reason, when I turn up the volume on my receiver to run the tests, there's a constant interference/static/buzzing noise. This is not the 60hz ground loop hum, it comes through my front speakers as well as my subwoofer. When I disconnect my sound card from the laptop usb port, the noise goes away. So I'm wondering how I would go about getting rid of this noise, if anyone else has experienced this.
> 
> Thank you.


I tried REW for the first time last night and having the same problem with the static/buzzing sound from the speakers. I am using usb SB MP3+ connecting to the laptop without power cord. The volume on the Yamaha 661 at -17db that's when the static/buzzing sound starts. The radio shack analog spl meter is set to 80db, slow response.

any suggestions??


----------



## MakeFlat (Mar 30, 2007)

udaman said:


> I tried REW for the first time last night and having the same problem with the static/buzzing sound from the speakers. I am using usb SB MP3+ connecting to the laptop without power cord. The volume on the Yamaha 661 at -17db that's when the static/buzzing sound starts. The radio shack analog spl meter is set to 80db, slow response.
> 
> any suggestions??


DSL and cable modem signals are potential sources of noise. Try disconnecting the Internet connection to see if the noise stops going to the AVR. Other potential noise sources are cell phones, wireless landline phones (house phones that have wireless). Keep the laptop/sound card a distance from these devices. Avoid running audio cables parallel to any kind of electrical lines including but not limited to network cabling, phone line of telephone with wireless feature. TV (if your PC has TV) is a source of noise.


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

MakeFlat said:


> DSL and cable modem signals are potential sources of noise. Try disconnecting the Internet connection to see if the noise stops going to the AVR. Other potential noise sources are cell phones, wireless landline phones (house phones that have wireless). Keep the laptop/sound card a distance from these devices. Avoid running audio cables parallel to any kind of electrical lines including but not limited to network cabling, phone line of telephone with wireless feature. TV (if your PC has TV) is a source of noise.


I'll give that a try. thanks for the suggestion nick.


----------

